# EZ curl bar or barbel for biceps?



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Ok ive come across a host of different views in my past, some say the EZ bar is more effective.. Others say the barbel is better...

What works best for you?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

i reckon using a straight bar puts excessive strain on your elbows.

as does a straight bar for chins in my case.


----------



## Roman Podzemny (Dec 12, 2010)

HI,

i use the EZ bar, the movement is more natural as my forearms are twisted outwards not as much as with the straight bar. Feel better tension in biceps and not uncomfortable pressure .Works better for me.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Utilise both bars, perhaps alternating on a week to week basis.

Using only one of them will limit which part of the bicep you hit!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I use an EZ bar for peaks I use straight bar for inner heads and then I do hammer curls for the bracialis I find variations on these exercises works for me....


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks for the opinions guys!!


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

also big back usually equals big bi`s...

think laterally dudes


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

EZ for me, doesn't hurt my wrists like the barbell does when curling.


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I can go with big back, I keep my bicep training and back day well apart so I can get a secondary bicep workout on back day, as in the biceps get worked along with the back but I do like training biceps with chest....


----------



## BigCon6409 (Apr 6, 2012)

Im with Ronnie on this one.

Alternate between both bars, if the straight bar causes your elbows or wrists to hurt then maybe a lighter weight should be used......

(did he just say that????? use a lighter weight?????)


----------



## Brockyboy (Oct 17, 2010)

Dumbells over both any day!


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

the only reason i see not to use any piece of free weight equipment is if it causes you pain to do so.

i use both bars.

a lot of people find a straight bar puts excess load on their wrist making it uncomfortable to lift

(it happens to me when i start to go heavy, say 25kg + on each side) but i just wrap my wrist and its all good.

if you can use both bars... use both bars


----------



## ActiveTom (Nov 21, 2010)

Regrettably I ignored the piece of advice echoed here when I was young, if it's straining your wrists, you're increasing the risk of injury. If barbell curls work fine for you, by all means do them, but if it hurts your wrists, try different hand positions or stick to the EZ which is a great bar.


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

strapping up IMO just masks the problem and i suspect in years to come you`ll find this out.

now having had tennis elbow in both arms and finally after 6months im nearly sorted i`m gonna be even more careful about how i train...

prexhausting is on the cards..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

I think it's all been covered by now.

But I say as others have use both bars and db, all are good, but if one hurts favor the other more. No pain no gain does not always work best.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I have been switching between the two, EZ and straight.. While on straight bar I can curl 25kg with good form, on the EZ bar I struggle with just 20kg!? ... Do you guys find you curl less with EZ bar?


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

With the EZ bar I'm using good form @ 40k.

Straight bar good form @ 35k

DB good form @20k each.


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Would you say your form is as good when using the straight? I don't know why but I notice alot of lads doing the old 'rocking' motion when using the straight but seem much more strict when using the EZ. Perhaps it's a subconscious thing to do with the length of the bar etc (if you're using an olympic that is).

I personally use db's & EZ more often than not but will throw in some straight from time to time. When doing the straight, I sometimes do drop sets; alternating the grip from wide for the heaviest, normal for the next and narrow for the final lighter set. I find it helps hit the bi from diff angles and certainly gets a good burn/pump on.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Dorsey, I have practiced for a long time to ensure my form on all my exercises are good.. Standing bb curls there is VERY little (if not no) swaying/rocking, bar maybe last rep or 2..


----------



## roadrunner11466868009 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well for me the straight bar hurts my hand along the little finger, but I have broken most bones in both hands several times.

That's why I changed to the EZ bar to take the pressure off. Then I found the EZ bar give a good pump to my forearms as well, so all round my favourite.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

cool thanks for the feedback


----------



## justheretosnoop (Jun 15, 2012)

Each to their own obvioulsy. I'd say maybe you're lifting less weight due to the angles of the wrists etc but RoadRunner is lifting more so there's that theory dead & buried! I'm sure an expert will wade in eventually with their opinion....


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Road runner lifts more with EZ as straight bar hurts his already damaged hand (and pinky finger)... but yes.. im sure even an expert will agree that it is each to their own, and the EZ bar takes the pressure off the wrist/forearm..


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Dorsey said:


> ... I notice alot of lads doing the old 'rocking' motion when using the straight but seem much more strict when using the EZ. Perhaps it's a subconscious thing to do with the length of the bar etc (if you're using an olympic that is).


how to avoid the rocking ...

stand with your back against a wall

wear an armblaster

do preachers curls (straight, EZ or DB)

do spider curls

do hanging curls

do concentration curls

or just have a really strict training partner

i really hate seeing lads curl with an olympic bar ... there is just no need!!


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Spider curls... hmmmm... Never done them.. will give them ago tomorrow 

thanks big dude


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

jakal if your following my programme even vaguely stick to ez bar curls..

swapping exercises in and out is wasting time.

everytime you think you get distracted dude...


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks Cal, no worries... Would you mind if I ask what the theory behind it over straight bar/dumbell?


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

yeah it wont fcuk your elbows or wrists up.


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

ok kool

EZ bar it is

just that the straight I can lift more.. makes me feel stronger :boxing:


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

ego............


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

I had the same ego mate, lift heavy, faster reps, bad form. Now i dont give a s**t. Now i do less weights, VERY SLOW reps, this leads to much better form in the end, its not all about how much you can lift. My new nickname in gym is snail


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

I know Cal.. Ego gets the best of me!

Thanks London.. I see guys with small arms than me lifting heavier than me! that sh!t fcuks with me!!

But you're absolutely right, I should concentrate on form and ROM over heavier weight.. Im dropping back now to big up! :boxing:


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

Which One Is Best For Building Your Biceps? Straight Or EZ Bar - Muscleblitz.com

...............interesting...........................


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

That's interesting jakal. I prefer using the ez bar to the barbell as I find it more comfortable when bicep curling. I find the barbell puts more strain on your shoulders and outer arm. Although after reading this it may make sense to do barbell curls aswell. Hmm


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

jordan, you said it, EZ is more comfortable.. i was speaking to a fellow gym goer earlier this week, arms as huge as his legs.. he said same, he wears extra wrist support for bb curls.. yes they put pressure on wrists, but work biceps like no other


----------



## jakal2001 (Dec 18, 2010)

thanks fleg for keepin up with my journal.. ive browsed many peoples Journal just as ive seen yours... i feel silly commenting on a journal whos more advanced than me etc.. i have some knowledge but most of what ive learned from you guys... i can only hope to squat what you guys squat


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

EZ bar = more comfortable


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

more comfortable = better?

wrists can be an issue, so strap them up

hit them bi's from all angles utillising cables, machines, db, ez bar, bb, reverse pullups, close grip, wide grip, standard grip, reverse grip, twisting grip

try them all ... see which ones work for you

oh yeh ... bench, squat and deadlift ... nobody likes to see big bi's on skinny guys


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

ronnie you don't want to be causing injury. I agree , hit bi's from all angles and it is good to mix up the exercises I just avoid barbell curl for biceps.


----------



## ronnie cutler (Dec 29, 2009)

Totally agree about not causing injury

Have you actually injured your wrists by doing BB curls?

Were you not able to train for several weeks thereafter?

Or did your wrists just feel a little sore been used in a slightly unnatural fashion?

Most moves in the gym will feel uncomfortable when first performed

But the discomfort should not make us immediately assume it will lead to injury

Don't do it until you're injured, but all the same don't never do it again because it was uncomfortable?


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Well it just hurt doing the workout. Didn't feel it on the biceps either. Waste of time IMO


----------

